# Just took the GRE



## gradstudent2010 (Nov 10, 2009)

And I bombed it. 620 overall (330 V 290 Q). I also didnt study for it except this past weekend where I looked over the vocab. At this point I honestly dont know what to think. It was difficult trying to find time to study for it because of my full time school schedule, and part time job. Not to mention getting film school essays and portfolios ready. 

Currently im a grad student and pulling a 3.45 GPA (my grad program didnt require the GRE). I can tell you that the GRE is NO PREDICTOR OF SUCCESS IN GRAD SCHOOL. The GRE overall is terrible way to "predict".


----------



## Silverlenz (Nov 10, 2009)

Gradstudent2010,

I wouldn't worry there are only a few Film Schools that I know of that still require the GRE (SMU, San Francisco State, UT Austin, Boston U). The other schools either don't require it or only require it if you have less than 3.0 Cumulative GPA. Don't give up hope. You are right when you say, "the GRE is no predictor of success.

SilverLenz


----------



## Maijodojo (Nov 10, 2009)

I am pretty sure FSU requires it, but it's true that most do not.


----------



## gradstudent2010 (Nov 10, 2009)

Hey Silverlenz, yea, you're right. I looked at other schools that dont require it and its a good feeling.  I might just send those schools (FSU, UCF)a short cover letter explaining the reason for the low GRE score (not being able to study because of my grad school schedule and finals and reseacrh papers)

But on to better news, I'm def applying NYU, Columbia, USC, Chapman, and Loyola. Kind of ironic that I feel I'd have a better chance of getting in to them..weird. Anyways, thanks man...I appreciate your input.

What film school are you going to anyways?


----------



## Bartleby Fink (Nov 10, 2009)

I wouldn't worry too much about GRE scores, unless the school is specific in the requirement.


----------



## Silverlenz (Nov 10, 2009)

Gradstudent2010,

I'm not in graduate school. I applied about three years ago and didn't get in off the wait list. This year I'm applying to:

Chapman University
Northwestern University
Columbia University
Columbia College of Chicago
USC Peter Stark
Ohio University Film School

Good luck with your application

Silverlenz


----------



## jedimastere (Dec 31, 2009)

Hello to all as I am new to these Boards!

I am applying to the LMU Graduate School of Film and Television (for Production) for the fall of 2010.

I have everything in and just took the GRE this morning and bombed it!?! 300 math/260 verbal.

I have a 3.78 GPA going into my last two classes for my MA in Theology and ministry from Franciscan University.

I also served as a core-team member in organizing a Catholic International Film Festival this past fall in which I submitted "Messy Spirituality" into the "shorts" category. I used this short as my creative work, which i also posted on youtube.

I have turned in three letters:

 - A College Prof. from Franciscan who graduated from LMU in the 60's.
 - A Graduate of the LMU Undergrad film school now doing acting/stage work in LA.
 - The Founding Co-Director of the Catholic Film Festival who served as my Cinematographer for my Short Film.

I am VERY concerned about my GRE scores - however I have always performed well in the classroom and in writing (I was a Religion/History Teacher and Campus Minister for 10 years from 96-06).

I am going to inquire about having a formal interview, if this is possible.

I also do not see many applying to LMU in these forums.

Any advice on the formal Interview/approach to GRE would be appreciated as the deadline for fall 2010 is 2/15/10.

Thanks!


----------



## robot_m (Dec 31, 2009)

if you want to re-take the GRE, get a guide book (I used Princeton Review's) and take all the online practice tests at ets.org and the princetonreview.com

The GRE doesn't test your knowledge so much as it tests your ability to take the GRE. It's like a game... a strategy is needed to win. The guide books help break down how to do this.


----------



## Elianarra (Jan 1, 2010)

Totally agree with robot_m.
I used Barron's guide to the GRE, you can get it from Borders. It was pretty useful. But now that I'm done it's like, Why?


----------



## brittak (Jan 6, 2010)

I got a GRE guide at Goodwill for $3. It was three years old, but it worked fine. Math is math, right? Without it, I would surely have bombed, too. But I studied, and I did fine.


----------



## newkid900 (Jan 20, 2010)

Does USC and UCLA require the GRE? I have 3.32 GPA at Washington State University. In order to get into both programs, (preferably USC) what should I do?


----------



## asr (Jan 21, 2010)

Take the GRE. If you realize a school requires it and you haven't taken it, you will regret it. Don't be intimidated by it; it's almost exactly like the ACT.

Get a review book (Princeton Review or Kaplan) and study! I found the vocab word lists to be particularly helpful--you wouldn't believe how many of those words actually showed up on the test.


----------



## pleiades (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm studying for the GRE now and can absolutely confirm like others that it doesn't measure your intelligence. What it does measure is your ability to do high school math, memorize lots of words, and answer questions quickly. It looks like all it takes is practice to get a good score. My initial scores from the practice exams were pretty dismal. Ghastly, in fact. 

I think a good approach is to first read a strategy book that breaks down the exam (e.g. Barron's, Princeton, Kaplan, Peterson's), then do as many practice exams as possible while building a word list to memorize. Definitely download the Powerprep software from ETS that simulates the exam and check out the Big Book as well as any other practice exams you can find on the web. I found this website where you can download test prep books like Barron's for free: http://search.4shared.com/network/search.jsp


----------



## M Dawg (Feb 22, 2010)

USC no longer requires the GRE.  From what I gather, for most schools, so long as you score above 1000 combined (for screenwriting, above 500 verbal helps) you should be set.

Academics and GRE have almost no bearing on admission beyond showing baseline competence.

The GRE is also really easy to study for but very hard if you don't study.  I studied with flashcards for just a few days beforehand and got a 1450/5.5.


----------



## Neville26 (Feb 22, 2010)

You got a 1450?  I hate good test takers.  I suck at standardize testing.  I score a 6.0 on the writing of the GRE but when it comes to all that multiple choice, I freeze up and just start guessing like mad.  Needless to say, my score was far far far from that with respects to math/verbal and I studied verbal vocab for weeks before taking the test.  Boo me.  Yay for you.


----------



## M Dawg (Feb 22, 2010)

Don't get jealous too fast; it looks like I got rejected from every school I applied to, or at least I've yet to hear back from anywhere.

I'm a good test-taker but only when I study.  Just by using flashcards for vocab and reviewing the math for a few days I probably boosted my score 300-400 points.  

I got nerves, too, while I was doing math (I didn't answer the last four or five questions), so I kind of gave up on the verbal and that, ironically, may have really helped my score since I finished ahead of time by just going with my gut.

If only it had boosted my creative materials, too.


----------

